# DBol-Only Cycle - Journal (for those interested in doing the same)



## blueneon

Hi,

I have read a lot of forums including this one regarding doing Dbol-Only cycles and how most 'experienced' users say don't bother while others swear by it.

As a first time steroid user I was (like many) apprehensive about doing injectables (even though the fact is they are the safer option and indeed provide you with a better chance of maintaining your gains).

That said, I wanted to go dbol only as I could control the dose better, the half life is short (so I could stop at any time if I felt weird) and of course it's just easier than injecting.

Before going on cycle I went to my doc and had blood tests done, liver function normal, test levels normal, LH, FSH etc all normal.

The cycle is a simple one, 5 weeks of dbol only at 20/30/30/30/30 (so two 10mg dbol tabs a day for the first week, then three 10mg dbol tabs a day for the next four weeks) followed by 4 weeks of Nolvadex at 20/20/20/20 for PCT.

I am now 3 days into week two of my cycle and the following things have been noted.

1. In the first week I noticed minor headaches about an hour after taking the tabs, these have now gone away (though I do seem to have clogged sinuses since taking them, not sure if this is just coincidence or to do with the dbol)

2. I check my blood pressure every other day and it is perfectly normal

3. I have gained 3kg in weight (I was lean as hell to start with and am still lean can't really "see" where the weight has come on, so I cannot say that this is water retention - though it could be *shrug*).

4. My appetite has increased big time, my stomach has that burny sensation constantly, begging for food and I am obliging.

5. In the gym, still have not noticed any real strength gains (yet), at least not big enough increases to discount simple mental pushing.

6. I can say I am getting great pumps (I stopped taking pre workout drinks and creatine two weeks prior to the cycle to know for sure that the dbol is creating the effects), arms feel solid and tight during workout and need good stretching

So far the effects have been extremely mild (and this could just be due to the low dose), but I am happy with the minor gain in weight so far (for such a short time) and am looking forward to the end of week two to see when the real dbol effects kick in. I have had no gyno sides whatsoever at this point.

I will keep you posted on the progress, most likely on Monday (start of week 3).


----------



## Cupra

Good post mate. I was in exactly the same position as you 10 weeks ago.. first time dbol only.

I done 7 weeks,

week 1 = 30mg

week 2 = 40mg

week 3-7 = 50mg per day

I had some great results, I am 6ft 3 and weighed 14st before hand.

I peaked at about 15st 2lbs

and after PCT I have managed to keep about 7-8lbs so I am now 14st 8lbs.

Feel just as strong now as I did mid course.

Will deffinately be doing it again.


----------



## iElite

Interesting journal mate, I know a lot of people disagree with oral only cycles, but lots of people still do it. Will be good for them to follow this.

Also kudos for going to the length of getting bloods done and a decent detailed thread, be sure to keep it updated and hope all goes well.

Seems like from what you've described the dbol is legit, Im never able to notice where the weight goes either, that's the only problem, your probably the only one that won't notice.

Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Mate the pct is way way OTT you won't need to run that much nolva on its own, infact at that dose of dbol I really wouldn't bother at all.


----------



## Big Kris

I would like to recommend keeping your diet 100% clean

From my experience with Dbol i found i put a lot of weight on that made me look full and bloated, fat face but after a few weeks of coming off i lost most of what i thought i had gained

Haven t done it in years as my last course i started getting really sore nipples and decided i didnt wana chance getting gino

Nice work with your plan of action


----------



## blueneon

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate the pct is way way OTT you won't need to run that much nolva on its own, infact at that dose of dbol I really wouldn't bother at all.


Thanks mate, I will give it some thought. The PCT plan is more about trying to maximise the retention of gains after the cycle by blocking the left over estro and getting natural test back up asap.

Would you say then that a quick two week nolva PCT would do the trick? Not sure it would be wise to have no PCT at all, even with these doses.

P.S. I may also decide to up the dose to 40mg of dbol in the last two weeks (as I'll have enough tabs left to do this and may as well use them).


----------



## blueneon

Big Kris said:


> I would like to recommend keeping your diet 100% clean
> 
> From my experience with Dbol i found i put a lot of weight on that made me look full and bloated, fat face but after a few weeks of coming off i lost most of what i thought i had gained
> 
> Haven t done it in years as my last course i started getting really sore nipples and decided i didnt wana chance getting gino
> 
> Nice work with your plan of action


Hey mate, yea my diet has been very strict since the start of my cycle, very clean and very consistent, 3000-3500kcal (300g carbs, 240g protein, 100g fat) along with multi vitamins, liver detox, fish oil tabs and PLENTY water per day. It will remain this way right through the cycle, PCT and thereafter for as long as possible. Ensuring clean gains regardless of the dbol but to help as much as possible to retain any of the lean mass gained on the dbol. Fortunately I am already very, very lean (as seen in my avatar, so I can afford a little extra puff anyway).


----------



## Wannabie

I'm actually on day three myself so your thread will be most beneficial thanks 

The only side effect I have noticed it feeling slightly hazy, like I have been smoking the night before but not enough to struggle with the day or anything

I started out at 40mg from the first week, I have read good and bad things about doing that but I'm quite lucky to have a few guys around me that I can turn to if I'm unsure of anything


----------



## blueneon

Wannabie said:


> I'm actually on day three myself so your thread will be most beneficial thanks
> 
> The only side effect I have noticed it feeling slightly hazy, like I have been smoking the night before but not enough to struggle with the day or anything
> 
> I started out at 40mg from the first week, I have read good and bad things about doing that but I'm quite lucky to have a few guys around me that I can turn to if I'm unsure of anything


I felt like that the first two days, but honestly it was all in my head not knowing what to expect... You will find out soon that in fact being on dbol you dont actually feel much different at all until you are in the gym and even then you would just feel extra pump for a week at least ... Past that I cant say yet hehe


----------



## Wannabie

Which ones are you on by the way?


----------



## Jimboi

Nice detailed thread, Ive been doing a fair bit of research recently as concidering doing an oral cycle of dbol or tbol. So will be following your progress. Best of luck with it. It does seem quite a low dose, most cycles I've seen are around the 40mg dose.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

good luck. i dont know why some people believe you lose all gains on oral cycles. if diet and training goes to sh1t after cycle you will lose gains regardless of whether the steroid was oral or injectable. the administration of the steroid is nothing to do with keeping gains after cycle

maybe these disbelievers lose a ton of water weight after cycle (probably dbol) and believe thats all muscle theyve lost


----------



## IGotTekkers

blueneon said:


> Thanks mate, I will give it some thought. The PCT plan is more about trying to maximise the retention of gains after the cycle by blocking the left over estro and getting natural test back up asap.
> 
> Would you say then that a quick two week nolva PCT would do the trick? Not sure it would be wise to have no PCT at all, even with these doses.
> 
> P.S. I may also decide to up the dose to 40mg of dbol in the last two weeks (as I'll have enough tabs left to do this and may as well use them).


If you wanna recover test quicker then add clomid, brings the little guys back to size pretty fast I find.


----------



## Wannabie

IGotTekkers said:


> If you wanna recover test quicker then add clomid, brings the little guys back to size pretty fast I find.


I have Tamoxifen myself, thats pretty much the same right?

Watched your tube videos as well, pretty good and helpful


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Wannabie said:


> I have Tamoxifen myself, thats pretty much the same right?
> 
> Watched your tube videos as well, pretty good and helpful


the difference between tamoxifen (nolvadex) and clomid

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47432-clomid-nolva-hcg-whats-difference.html


----------



## Jimboi

Tamoxifen is a just different name nolvadex. Clomid is a different compound.


----------



## blueneon

Wannabie said:


> Which ones are you on by the way?


Im on the 10mg blue hearts mate


----------



## Wannabie

safc49 said:


> the difference between tamoxifen (nolvadex) and clomid
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47432-clomid-nolva-hcg-whats-difference.html


Thank you and most appreciated

Now off to buy some clomid


----------



## StephenYeh

Your dbol dose is pathetic to say your running a dbol only cycle, up that **** to 50mg.


----------



## Wannabie

StephenYeh said:


> Your dbol dose is pathetic to say your running a dbol only cycle, up that **** to 50mg.


What about doing 40mg and 50mg on training days?


----------



## Geonix

The dbol i'm going to use DS Danabol, I read people who take 30mg are saying it's as strong as 60mg on other brands.


----------



## ooomoo

Blue hearts for the win


----------



## blueneon

Geonix said:


> The dbol i'm going to use DS Danabol, I read people who take 30mg are saying it's as strong as 60mg on other brands.


Same stuff I'm on and I'm happy with 30-40mg, dont listen to the guys telling you that you have to do 50mg, take what you feel comfortable with and see how you react, if you are getting the sort of reaction you were looking for then stick with that dose, if you feel you could do with more, up the dose. It is not a clear cut thing, dosage is dependant on the individual (everyone reacts differently) and in terms of what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

StephenYeh said:


> Your dbol dose is pathetic to say your running a dbol only cycle, up that **** to 50mg.


A friend of mine used 30mg a day for 4 weeks and gained very well so you do not need big doses


----------



## luton1991

unsure if anyone knows the science of absorption but taking dianabols winstrols clen even or ephs it is more absorbed through the chemical naringin which is found in grapefruit juice but not all grapefruit juice only in the red or ruby ones not the yellow

also clomid run day 1 at 200mg then that week at 100mg and then 100mg if you wish for week two and the last two weeks run it at 50mg. nolvadex only run 40mg day one and then 20mg throughout except for the last week at 50mg. also add in zma during pct also and on cycle


----------



## Wannabie

luton1991 said:


> unsure if anyone knows the science of absorption but taking dianabols winstrols clen even or ephs it is more absorbed through the chemical naringin which is found in grapefruit juice but not all grapefruit juice only in the red or ruby ones not the yellow
> 
> also clomid run day 1 at 200mg then that week at 100mg and then 100mg if you wish for week two and the last two weeks run it at 50mg. nolvadex only run 40mg day one and then 20mg throughout except for the last week at 50mg. also add in zma during pct also and on cycle


Cheers


----------



## blueneon

luton1991 said:


> unsure if anyone knows the science of absorption but taking dianabols winstrols clen even or ephs it is more absorbed through the chemical naringin which is found in grapefruit juice but not all grapefruit juice only in the red or ruby ones not the yellow
> 
> also clomid run day 1 at 200mg then that week at 100mg and then 100mg if you wish for week two and the last two weeks run it at 50mg. nolvadex only run 40mg day one and then 20mg throughout except for the last week at 50mg. also add in zma during pct also and on cycle


Running Nolva and/or Clomid on a dbol-only cycle is a bad idea!

Estro actually assists the body quite a bit with strength, gains and even joint lubrication - thus negating all estro by using clomid/nolva on cycle is not a good plan at all and while it may keep the sides at bay it will also greatly reduce your gains and strength - no point then.

Rather it is better to have the clomid/nolva 'on hand' during your cycle to be used ONLY in the event that gyno sides take place and even then, you should only use it until these sides are gone/stopped and then come off again for remainder of the cycle.

Use clomid and/or nolva during PCT to block the estro at that stage as you are no longer getting the synthetic test and angro from the dbol, therefore you need to block the estro as much as possible while waiting for your testis to begin producing natural test again. Also, it generally is not necessary to use both clomid and nolva together when finishing a dbol-only cycle, they both block estro (albeit in different ways), but both have the same effect really and clomid is very strong and known for more side effects than nolva (vision problems etc).

On a lowish dose of dbol-only it is generally fine to use no AI on cycle, have one at hand if needed, then do nolva only during PCT (some would even suggest the PCT is not needed, however I feel based on the science itself that it is best to have it regardless).

I do agree with you that a ZMA sup can be beneficial during PCT as well but it would have little to no effect during a cycle however as the body already is getting higher than normal levels of test from the AAS (thus the reason your nads are suppressed/shut down in the first place) and therefore no ZMA is going to get your nads out of that suppressed state until such time as the fake test levels come down again (and the estro is under control by PCT).


----------



## blueneon

Wannabie said:


> What about doing 40mg and 50mg on training days?


The idea of taking dbol on training days only, is great IF you are on test injects with the dbol. As the test from the injects keeps your plazma levels going, however when using dbol only then you should not take days off as this fluctuates the blood levels and is counter productive. Put differently (or another reason why you *should* take your dbol on days off) ... your body does not "grow" at the gym, it grows when it is getting rested - this means while you are sleeping and on your off days!


----------



## Wannabie

blueneon said:


> The idea of taking dbol on training days only, is great IF you are on test injects with the dbol. As the test from the injects keeps your plazma levels going, however when using dbol only then you should not take days off as this fluctuates the blood levels and is counter productive. Put differently (or another reason why you *should* take your dbol on days off) ... your body does not "grow" at the gym, it grows when it is getting rested - this means while you are sleeping and on your off days!


I think ya misread my question  I do 40mg on days off and thinking about upping to 50mg on gym days


----------



## blueneon

Wannabie said:


> I think ya misread my question  I do 40mg on days off and thinking about upping to 50mg on gym days


Ok, my bad. I would say just stick to 40mg throughout, or half way through change it to 50mg throughout. Don't chop and change the dosage on the different days.


----------



## blueneon

Journal Update.

It is now day 1 of week 3 and so far I have done, 20mg for the first week and 30mg for the second week. I still have not felt any extra strength at all. In fact to be honest I'm feeling a little weaker in the gym (probably because I'm not taking any creatine etc anymore while on cycle). By now I'm sure I should be feeling stronger! The weight I have gained is still sitting on 3kg gained (which has stayed the same over the past 4 days).

Given the above I have decided to up the dose to 40mg from hereon out. So the cycle will look like 20/30/40/40/40.

That said, today I've taken my 40mg and will be off to gym in a couple of hours. Wish me luck!

I will update the journal again at the end of this week to let you know if there have been any improvements.


----------



## iElite

blueneon said:


> Journal Update.
> 
> It is now day 1 of week 3 and so far I have done, 20mg for the first week and 30mg for the second week. I still have not felt any extra strength at all. In fact to be honest I'm feeling a little weaker in the gym (probably because I'm not taking any creatine etc anymore while on cycle). By now I'm sure I should be feeling stronger! The weight I have gained is still sitting on 3kg gained (which has stayed the same over the past 4 days).
> 
> Given the above I have decided to up the dose to 40mg from hereon out. So the cycle will look like 20/30/40/40/40.
> 
> That said, today I've taken my 40mg and will be off to gym in a couple of hours. Wish me luck!
> 
> I will update the journal again at the end of this week to let you know if there have been any improvements.


What lab is the dbol again mate? Should certainly be feeling some decent pumps and strength and carrying a little more weight, diet according obviously.

Possibly post some pics of the dbol up?


----------



## Wannabie

I've started to notice small pumps and its been my first 7 days now, nothing major strength wise though


----------



## blueneon

iElite said:


> What lab is the dbol again mate? Should certainly be feeling some decent pumps and strength and carrying a little more weight, diet according obviously.
> 
> Possibly post some pics of the dbol up?


Its DS dude, the blue hearts. Like I said in earlier posts, I am definitely getting the pumps, quite decent pumps at that, I've also added 3kg (though was hoping for more by now). I've been eating like a horse (clean tho) and no doubt the 3kg as come from that.

I just havent really "felt" any stronger at the gym, I've been able to push "slightly" more than normal, but not that big a jump that I cant just chalk that up to mental / placebo effect.

I have upped the dose to 40mg as of today, so will see what happens in the next 3 days. They cant be fakes, the pure fact that they are giving me decent pumps (and the misus aint complaining bout the extra pump down stairs either  )

Will keep you updated.


----------



## blueneon

Update:

Day 3 of week 3

I am now finally starting to feel stronger in the gym, I have increased max bench press by 10% and able to complete more reps.

Previously my max bench press was 100kg at 8 reps, I am now able to bang out 100kg at 10 reps followed by 110kg at 8 reps.

So a marked increase.

Note to self: It seems 20mg and 30mg dose used in the first weeks was a waste of time, minimum dosage I recommend is 40mg, only since upping to 40mg have I felt a different in "strength" and not just pumps.


----------



## demps

I went down this route once with a dbol cycle only. I had to stop on week 2 @ 50mg a day, the back pumps i was getting were crazy the pain was unbearable!! Im thinking of going down this route again though but at 30mg, see how that goes down.


----------



## GolfDelta

BeddersxD said:


> I'm wanting to start a Dbol cycle, looking into it more and more* just hard to get hold of it around my area* -.-


That's a pity isn't it?


----------



## Jimboi

BeddersxD said:


> I'm wanting to start a Dbol cycle, looking into it more and more just hard to get hold of it around my area -.-


Thats your introduction?!! Nice


----------



## blueneon

Journal Update:

Ok, so I'm at the end of week 3 now (well at least in terms of training days), just got back from the gym...

With out a doubt I would recommend that 40mg is the absolute minimum dosage!

Those of you wanting to do 20mg/30mg don't waste your time. As you can see in the journal I too was worried by the scary "larger dose" especially given how small I currently am and so wanted to take the lower doses for my first cycle.

My thinking was that all these 'experienced guys' saying you need 50mg min were saying that because for guys their size it would make sense, and I thought that would be overkill for a small guy on his first cycle, but THEY WERE RIGHT and I was wrong!

To recap, on 20mg I felt zip, nada, nothing... so I upped the dose to 30mg, still felt nothing in terms of strength (other than some pumps) and after two weeks there should have been strength gains!....

This week (week 3) I upped the dose to 40mg, and I think I just found my sweet spot!

Today was awesome at the gym, 10-15% strength increase over all exercises, endurance like you won't believe (I just didn't want to leave the gym!), found myself chucking in extra exercises just because I still wasn't tired.

The pumps are insane but not to the point of causing pain (some people complain about back pump pain on dbol.. I've yet to have that - touch wood I dont!), but yea rock rock rock hard muscles and my veins pumped up like a nurses wet dream.

I guess I could get away with going up to 50mg for that real extra boost but I'm just going to stick at 40mg, this is exactly what I was looking for out of my first steroid cycle, good pumps and a plateau busting strength increase (not so hectic as to leave me in the lurch when I come off), I think 10-15% increase in strength on cycle is something I can realistically attempt to maintain (or get to very quickly) when I come off the cycle. Rather than suddenly going to 30-40% increase which is totally unrealistic in terms of maintaining after cycle and thus setting one self up for loss of gains pretty rapidly.

All in all, week three has been great. 40mg is the perfect balance (for me anyway)!


----------



## Proteincarb

Yeah I found 50mg was good for me. Loved the feeling while on it but now after Pct missing the fullness and pumps.


----------



## blueneon

killah said:


> Yeah I found 50mg was good for me. Loved the feeling while on it but now after Pct missing the fullness and pumps.


I would recommend two things during and after PCT to maintain some form of pump and fullness...

1. ZMA (natrual test boosters)

2. Pre-workout drink such as Phycho, No Explode, NeuroCore, or similar

3. Creatine (must have!)

I normally take the above as general supplementation, but have been off since about a week prior to my cycle so that I could measure the effects of the dbol accurately and not confuse them with these.

The Creatine and the Pre-W/O drink (known as "stims") creates great pump and "buzz" during your W/O - so if you miss that Dbol effect, these will help - though you won't get the anabolic effect of course.

If you're not on them, get them! 

Oh and of course have a good multi vitamin, fish oil caps and some vitamin C-Ester (potent vit C with long half life due to the ester) every day.

Edit: In case you were wondering why the Vit C ester (and I recommend min 2g a day), this is because when you come off any cycle your body will be stressed and this will cause cortisol levels to rise, this in turn puts you into a catabolic state, high doses of vit C is shown to effectively reduce cortisol levels, plus of course it's going to give you a little more energy/endurance.


----------



## Proteincarb

Yeah I take all them ATM pal but. Nothing comes close to the feeling of dbol.


----------



## lambrettalad

subbed, very interesting post. Sounds like exactly the same cycle I should start out on.


----------



## Jimboi

Sounds like your making good progress. Finding reading it very useful before I take the plunge. Are you taking any liver protection Liv. 52 or Milk Thistle read contradicting things about them with dbol only cycle.


----------



## p_oisin22

subbed..............good luck m8

also you gna add an extra week, or even two cos you werent feeling the dbol kick until 3rd week??


----------



## blueneon

James H said:


> Sounds like your making good progress. Finding reading it very useful before I take the plunge. Are you taking any liver protection Liv. 52 or Milk Thistle read contradicting things about them with dbol only cycle.


Hey mate, yup I'm on Liv.52, I take 2 caps three times a day. (Milk Thistle is apparently not as good, although if that is all you can get, I'd say take it). The liver damage caused by dbol is apparently greatly over hyped but either way I'd rather not take the chance. I have also tried to avoid drinking alcohol as much as possible, though it is not always avoidable, in which case I stick strictly to beer.


----------



## blueneon

p_oisin22 said:


> subbed..............good luck m8
> 
> also you gna add an extra week, or even two cos you werent feeling the dbol kick until 3rd week??


I'm probably not going to add extra weeks to the cycle, mostly because I wont have enough tabs (though I could buy more), but also based on my research dbol cycles should always be kept to "short" cycle lengths (6w or less) regardless of dose.

Bear in mind that although I may not have "felt" the effects in the first two weeks, this does not mean that the dbol was not suppressing my natural test levels and/or still creating a lot of estro, so I would rather finish as planned then do my PCT and see what I get in the end.

I may then decide to do a second cycle of dbol after a good off period (fully recovered), but then again I might just take the plunge and go with test injectables instead. Will have to wait and see


----------



## p_oisin22

ahhh yeh true, good point

sure, i'll be keeping an eye on this cos thinking i might give it a crack also

have heard the water retention can kinda mess with your head, aka the actual muscle gains are keepable, but your weight cuts right down when off cycle

so....only real legit way to know would be via pics, or easier, if you do some measurements, (cold, not when pumped) and then put em up n compare em after PCT or whatever,

that would be real helpful if you could dude, even these weeks in surely will still be an idea

just my 0.02p though


----------



## blueneon

p_oisin22 said:


> ahhh yeh true, good point
> 
> sure, i'll be keeping an eye on this cos thinking i might give it a crack also
> 
> have heard the water retention can kinda mess with your head, aka the actual muscle gains are keepable, but your weight cuts right down when off cycle
> 
> so....only real legit way to know would be via pics, or easier, if you do some measurements, (cold, not when pumped) and then put em up n compare em after PCT or whatever,
> 
> that would be real helpful if you could dude, even these weeks in surely will still be an idea
> 
> just my 0.02p though


Hey mate,

Here you go, this is a pic at week 1 and another pic at start of week 4 (taken today)...

Start week 1: 

Start week 4: 

As you can see I have none of the much exadurated "water bloat", maybe because I'm not going crazy on the dose. Anyway, have picked up 4kg of weight and in my opinion its all muscle.


----------



## Jimboi

Let me get the bi-noc-ulars out!

Got any larger pictures lol. No ****


----------



## blueneon

lol, here we go...

Start Week 1:



Start Week 4:



In my opinion I look more cut/toned than before... odd since dbol is meant to make u "bloated" according to the "experts". 

Anyway, its a small gain, 4kg (so like 8.9 lbs), but I've got two weeks left (and now at the higher dosage) and feeling much strong since mid week 3 (after upping the dose), so I'm hoping to add another 4kg...

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Jimboi

Chest looks bigger thats for sure. Will be interesting to see how much progress you can make by the end, and how much of it you can hold on to.

Looking forward to starting mine!!


----------



## uubiduu

great progress, are you 100% sure that your stuff was "pure" dbol? from the body change in the pics it looks more like you took something like t-bol in my opinion...very lean gains


----------



## blueneon

Yup 100% sure it is DS blue heart Dbol mate. I am a very very lean guy to start with and also been eating extreamly clean. I am very happy with the low water retention but bear in mind also the way I have run the cycle (dose wise). I have no doubt that had I opted to take higher doses and done so from the start I would have put on more mass and alot of it would have been water. But doing it this way has been perfect as an intro, and no body wud look at me and say, woh this dude must be on juice! Hehe


----------



## blueneon

Update:

Cycle is now over. End result, gained about 10-15% in strength, but only gained 9lbs in mass.

Conclusion:

A bit disappointed, I had hoped to gain a lot more in mass given the amount of effort involved in eating right, staying away from the beers and hitting the gym harder than ever. I'm convinced without the dbol I probably could have achieved the same results just doing the rest. Likely these dbol where duds (even though they certainly gave pumps and increased my appetite). But after 100+ tabs of dbol I was certainly expecting more! Oh well, time to PCT and hope I at least keep the 9lbs. Will probably stay clean for about 3 months and then consider getting oil.


----------



## buddha

Well 4kg in 4 weeks or so are really unlike to happen mate after the first 6 months of training 

You have had nice results but, based on your bf that never changed, I think that you might not have eaten as much as you'd had to.

I do not mean that you should have got fat out of the cycle but that maybe, low carb, more protein and a bit more fats might have done the trick.

How was your diet?


----------



## blueneon

Last Update:

PCT is now over and I have kept all of the gains (9lbs).

I continue to eat right and work hard in the gym. I have noticed a slight decrease in my strength (nothing majour) but will be restarting my creatine loading phase next week and hope that will assist in the strength department.

All in all 4kg gained is 4kg gained though I would say that it probably was not worth all the fuss as being such a small gain could have been put on without the help of dbol (just would have taken a bit longer).

Oil is probably next on the list though that may or may not happen - if it does it would only be after at least 3 months clean.

Thanks to all those who tagged along, I hope this journal was of some assistance/insight.


----------



## Super -ingh

blueneon said:


> Last Update:
> 
> PCT is now over and I have kept all of the gains (9lbs).
> 
> I continue to eat right and work hard in the gym. I have noticed a slight decrease in my strength (nothing majour) but will be restarting my creatine loading phase next week and hope that will assist in the strength department.
> 
> All in all 4kg gained is 4kg gained though I would say that it probably was not worth all the fuss as being such a small gain could have been put on without the help of dbol (just would have taken a bit longer).
> 
> Oil is probably next on the list though that may or may not happen - if it does it would only be after at least 3 months clean.
> 
> Thanks to all those who tagged along, I hope this journal was of some assistance/insight.


Mate u have packed on some quality muscle..i would be very happy. most guys put on 15 pound and then lose half of it...u look like u have kept ur bodyfat and even got more toned in the process while adding muscle...u have a good holiday type phsysique so u shud be happy! i think next time if u decide to do orals only u have to run atleast 50mg all the way thru for around 8 weeks min...the liver stuff over hyped as 4-6 weeks just isnt long enough on an oral only to pack size on and keep it

however test is best so might aswell go for that next time


----------



## engllishboy

blueneon said:


> Running Nolva and/or Clomid on a dbol-only cycle is a bad idea!
> 
> Estro actually assists the body quite a bit with strength, gains and even joint lubrication - thus negating all estro by using clomid/nolva on cycle is not a good plan at all and while it may keep the sides at bay it will also greatly reduce your gains and strength - no point then.
> 
> Rather it is better to have the clomid/nolva 'on hand' during your cycle to be used ONLY in the event that gyno sides take place and even then, you should only use it until these sides are gone/stopped and then come off again for remainder of the cycle.


A little bit late now, as you've finished the cycle, but you do know that neither clomid nor nolvadex reduce estrogen? Nolva merely fights with the estrogen at the breast receptor site (and wins) thus reducing/eliminating gyno. Estrogen would still be high in the system. And IMO, I'd never have something "on hand". Prevention is far better than a cure.


----------



## Stephen_

Any update on this?


----------



## ruanfit

So glad I came accross this thread. I have been hitting the gym on & off for about 4 weeks, and signed up with a trainer last week which has been an immense help motivation-wise. I have been recommended to use D-bol by a friend who got great results, so I'm busy researching the stuff atm. This thread has been very helpful (even though it's about two years old!) Thanks!


----------



## JasonRoche

Guys I'm looking for some advice. I started dbol 1 week ago today for the first time. I'm only 10 stone and not in any great shape yet. Im in the gym 5 days a week and eating like crazy, always hungry. Started off taking 20mg for one and I'm thinking of going to 30mg for the second week. Should I stay on 20mg or move on to 30/40mg to see real gains quicker because of my build?


----------



## Dai the drive

Holy Christ. 10 stone and you're on gear?


----------



## FelonE1

JasonRoche said:


> Guys I'm looking for some advice. I started dbol 1 week ago today for the first time. I'm only 10 stone and not in any great shape yet. Im in the gym 5 days a week and eating like crazy, always hungry. Started off taking 20mg for one and I'm thinking of going to 30mg for the second week. Should I stay on 20mg or move on to 30/40mg to see real gains quicker because of my build?


I'd put some mass on naturally for a while if I was you.How tall are you?


----------



## Carlsandman

JasonRoche said:


> Guys I'm looking for some advice. I started dbol 1 week ago today for the first time. I'm only 10 stone and not in any great shape yet. Im in the gym 5 days a week and eating like crazy, always hungry. Started off taking 20mg for one and I'm thinking of going to 30mg for the second week. Should I stay on 20mg or move on to 30/40mg to see real gains quicker because of my build?


10 fvckin stone and your taking dbol!!! Words fvckin fail me.


----------



## AlBerry

I disagree. I started lifting 10 years ago when I was very skinny. Started out 6ft and 10stone. Looking back I think I must have had worms, ha! I'm now always just a few pounds more than 200lb naked! (I seem to have plateaued at this weight for the past few years regardless of my training/eating!)

Anyway I started on oral tabs as my first cycle all those years ago and it was the best thing I ever did. I think they were called Naps. I'm now 29 and yes I've done my fair few cycles on the juice over the years but I've been clean for more than 2 years now.

I know a bunch of small guys who have started with oral only and have gone on to produce great bodies. All this nonsense about starting weight.. pha!!!

Ill be starting my own dbol only cycle with Tamox pct in the next couple of weeks. My workout during cycle will only involve squats, Oh press, Bent over barbell row, bench (inc,dec,flat) and leg press, aiming to increase the weight each workout.

I will get my bloods taken before and after and keep an update on this log if there's an interest.

Cheers


----------



## Sebbek

Beast...


----------



## mlc2010

AlBerry said:


> I disagree. I started lifting 10 years ago when I was very skinny. Started out 6ft and 10stone. Looking back I think I must have had worms, ha! I'm now always just a few pounds more than 200lb naked! (I seem to have plateaued at this weight for the past few years regardless of my training/eating!)
> 
> Anyway I started on oral tabs as my first cycle all those years ago and it was the best thing I ever did. I think they were called Naps. I'm now 29 and yes I've done my fair few cycles on the juice over the years but I've been clean for more than 2 years now.
> 
> I know a bunch of small guys who have started with oral only and have gone on to produce great bodies. All this nonsense about starting weight.. pha!!!
> 
> Ill be starting my own dbol only cycle with Tamox pct in the next couple of weeks. My workout during cycle will only involve squats, Oh press, Bent over barbell row, bench (inc,dec,flat) and leg press, aiming to increase the weight each workout.
> 
> I will get my bloods taken before and after and keep an update on this log if there's an interest.
> 
> Cheers


how much did you gain from first cycle?


----------



## AlBerry

mlc2010 said:


> how much did you gain from first cycle?


I was always skinny as a kid. I eat as much as my mates who I lived with but never gained like them. I'm pretty sure I was 19 when I tasted my first cycle.. I cant be 100% sure but I remember weighing 12 stone after an oral cycle then a break for a couple of months then 12 weeks on a sus and deca cycle (2/1mil x 2 wk) . I gained about 20lb off these 2 cycles. I don't think I would ever be where I am today without having had those first 2 cycles. I've been on a few cycles over the years (abused it with volume on occasions) but its been a while since I dabbled as the shut down kills me...

Something I always read is people losing their gains after cycle... I've never lost more that a few pounds ever after a cycle!


----------



## Kratosakhtar

This is really helpful. Starting my fisrt cycle in a few weeks. Would have prefered test e for 1st ever cycle. But the fridge isnt to myself. I will get blood work done. If all is good., will go ahead with the cycle and post my progress and/or whatever i experience. @blueneon you told us everything. Except what did you finally decide for pct. Also , i hqve read a fair bit. Been awake all night reading. but theory is always trumped by praticality. So help me a little. I am 94kgs 30%body fat. 5 Feet 9". Will turn 25 on 2nd september. Will the fat be any problem.? Read it increases chances of man boobs? or is that bulls**t ? if so what is better during dbol only cycle. Nolva clomid or an ai


----------



## mrtingtong

blueneon said:


> Last Update:
> 
> PCT is now over and I have kept all of the gains (9lbs).
> 
> I continue to eat right and work hard in the gym. I have noticed a slight decrease in my strength (nothing majour) but will be restarting my creatine loading phase next week and hope that will assist in the strength department.
> 
> All in all 4kg gained is 4kg gained though I would say that it probably was not worth all the fuss as being such a small gain could have been put on without the help of dbol (just would have taken a bit longer).
> 
> Oil is probably next on the list though that may or may not happen - if it does it would only be after at least 3 months clean.
> 
> Thanks to all those who tagged along, I hope this journal was of some assistance/insight.


out of curiosity why did you decide to run a dbol only cycle?


----------

